# 2008 Nissan Maxima ignition key won't go to lock position



## lipkakeith (Oct 3, 2019)

My ignition won't go to it's lock position so the battery dies. It will start but when I turn it off it won't go to the lock position. So it makes a beeping noise and makes my battery die. Someone help me out please!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

